# 1dx mkii horizontal dark line on high iso images



## Sashi (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi,

Just going through my images when I noticed on images taken at high ISO of dark scenes I am getting a horizontal line on my images. It is always in the same place. Anyone else had this issue or know what it could be?

(The line in the screenshots are vertical and in the middle)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2017)

I see a vertical line right in the center of the image, but no horizontal line. Has the image been rotated?

I would first try a different memory card, as well as a different raw processor.

Otherwise, send the camera along with images to Canon. It is likely a internal adjustment or part failure.


----------



## Sashi (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi, yes I rotated the image. I tried lightroom on both mac and windows but not a separate raw processor, will give that a try. Never occurred to me it could be a memory card though, but I had a set of images that didn't seem to have it, will investigate, not sure if I changed the card.
Luckily I think I can remove the line from all the images, though it will be a pita.


----------



## Sashi (Feb 6, 2017)

*1DX Mkii dark line visible when using iso 2000-4000*

Ok, will sending the camera in repairs. But I have noticed that the line is only visible on ISO 2000-4000, not below or after 5000. It also is not affected by the shutter speed.
??


----------

